# Has anyone had decidual bleeding?



## babymonkey75

:hi:,
I wondered if anyone in the forum has suffered with decidual bleeding? If you have, what was it like? Be as grafic as you like as I would love as much info as poss.
Thanks
xxx


----------



## maz

Sorry. I haven't heard of that before.


----------



## Vickie

From what I've just read it's period like bleeding during pregnancy. Might get more responses in the first trimester area of the forum.


----------



## tansey

I haven't experienced it and hadn't heard of it so i looked it up and found this 

"Decidual bleeding is one of the most common causes of period-like bleeding during pregnancy. The fact is that sometimes, during pregnancy, bodys hormones can get malfunctioning, causing to lose parts of the lining of uterus. This is especially common in the early stages of pregnancy, before the lining has completely attached to the placenta, which is the most common time to notice decidual bleeding. However, decidual bleeding is generally not thought to be a health threat to you or your baby."


----------



## Kaelia67

Yes i had it during the first month of my pregnancy for my daughter. It was a slightly lighter version and only lasted around 4 day's but i thought it was my period so i didn't test. It was mostly a brownish colour.
Found out i was 2 week's later when i started falling asleep alot during the day.
Sorry if that's not much help.
xxx


----------



## babymonkey75

Thanks everyone. Thats brill. Im clutching at straws lol. I only bled on and off for a day and a half 1 day before my af was due and now there is no bleeding. Really confused. Oh well, I will have to just wait and see what happens.
Thanks again everyone, Im new on here today, so wasnt expecting any replies lol
**good luck all**


----------



## Lu28

My AF was almost exactly the same last month, i thought it might have been a good sign but still BFN after testing - guess it was just AF on an off day!


----------



## LauraLM23

me and my prtnr had been trying for nearly two years, this month i had been feeling really sick and had gone off my food, my bobs were so and my period started off funny. Iwas having cramps that i usually get when i actually start bleeding, but this month had them before. I really thought i was pregnant so i took a hpt which vame back neg and then yesterday i strted bleeding. I suppose i was in denial so i went intto town and bought a twin pack of pregnancy test. I took one this afternoon and a very faint line apperared to my suprise. IM hoping this isnt a miscarrage i will do a test again when i finish bleeding. I dont know if this was decidual bleeding because it is certainky different from usually AF.


----------



## xxkyronexx

Hi well i started bleeding irregulary last week but i came on quite heavy and had a few like clots in the blood this lasted around 5 days , i had severe lower adominal pains , so i thought i had miscarried but a day or 2 after i still have the pregnancy symtoms i get nausea and headaches, along with dizzy spells and im addicted to coffe for some reason everything else has a weird metallic taste to it. i dunno if its just my mind playing tricks on me or if i actually still am pregnant. Can someone give me some info please thankyou 
Xxxx


----------



## eternalsummer

Hi everybody, 
This sounds pretty much exactly like me...
I'm currently an American exchange student in France and I've been feeling really odd lately...it all started about two weeks ago (two weeks after I last had sex). I had a really strong pulling feeling in my lower stomach. I felt really nauseaus (still do) but I can't throw up. My lower back and calves are SO SORE it's hard to fall asleep. I had a very stong metalic taste in my mouth but it only lasted one day...I get frequent headaches which I NEVER get. I'm bloated. I've been gaining weight faster than usual. When I walk up stairs I feel faint. I'm exhausted. My boobs were incredibly sore all of last week but have sense stopped. My mouth is full of saliva all the time. I HAVE TO PEE EVERY 10 MINUTES PRACTICALLY. I'm usually really good at holding in my pee...but not anymore. 
Except I got my period. 
Well at least i think that's what it was...it was 5 days early, only lasted about two and was much lighter than normal. I'm still spotting but it is very pale. The cramps were unbearable, not like my normally mild ones. I thought, oh well, that rules out pregnancy. Except I had a feeling not. And so I looked up "period but still pregnant?" and found decidual bleeding. 
Could that be what it was? Or did my period come early because I was stressed? 
I took 2 tests. One came out with absolutely nothing on it. Waste of money. The other one was negative. I just know something is going on though. There are definite changes happening in my body. 
I have a doctors appointment tomorrow...I am terrified of looking like an idiot when the test comes out negative...but also terrified if it doesn't. 
I am convinced I will be a great mom. I love kids. I just am worried about what my family would say. 
Do you think there's a chance I am?


----------



## Marini_Mare

could be a chemical? I had headaches, cramps, & felt like I had to pee every 5 mins when I had a miscarriage at 5weeks.. but since you didn't get a + pregnancy test, it could be implantation bleeding? or your just one of those people that doesn't get a positive on a home test? could be anything really, PMS symptoms are almost exactly the same as pregnancy symptoms.. good luck at the drs!


----------



## Emiiily

LauraLM23 I am in exacty the same position as you! I took a test the day I was due on and was negative then I came on two days late but it was on and off heavy and red for 3 days then spotting for the last two, no pain or cramps and I still feel pregnant. With the heavy flow on the first 3 days and the BFN two days beforehand I have a thought that there's no way I could be pregnant, but it was nothing like my period, redder, thinner, more on and off and no pain! Were you actually pregnant? What do you guys think about my situation! :(


----------

